# How do you cope?



## Clare2018 (Feb 7, 2018)

Our beautiful cat got hit by a car last night and died. He was only 5 years old and the road around us is quiet. It seems completely unjust that his life was shortened. I would do anything to give him the longer life we expected. We're devastated, it is such a cruel way to die. How do you get through this?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It sounds like a cliche, but time does help us heal.

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Clare2018 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you Lurcherlad, I just wish there was a way of manipulating time. To give him some of mine or to speed up this part of loss. Thank you for replying


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your cat. Sadly we cannot turn back time, nor will our wishes make things different. It's hard to come to terms with loss but the raw grief does lessen in time. 
I lost a much beloved cat several years ago and had some clippings of her fur fused into a glass bead which I keep with me. There are several companies who offer this sort of memorial, using ashes or fur and it may be something you'd like to do.


----------



## Clare2018 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to respond lymorelynn. I think I’m waiting for someone to tell me that we can do what you say we can’t. I just can’t understand how life can be taken from one so innocent. 

We buried him yesterday but did take a clipping of his fur. Unfortunately there was not much we could take, he was so matted with blood and dirt but the bit we did means I can still feel him. I think I will look into the bead, I worry that we’ve got such a small clipping that the individual hairs will fly away leaving us with nothing. Thank you for sharing this option and your experience.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clare2018 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond lymorelynn. I think I'm waiting for someone to tell me that we can do what you say we can't. I just can't understand how life can be taken from one so innocent.
> 
> We buried him yesterday but did take a clipping of his fur. Unfortunately there was not much we could take, he was so matted with blood and dirt but the bit we did means I can still feel him. I think I will look into the bead, I worry that we've got such a small clipping that the individual hairs will fly away leaving us with nothing. Thank you for sharing this option and your experience.


Fold the fur up inside some paper for now. They don't need much to make a bead. The fur actually burns off in the process and it's the bubbles left behind that are the 'memory' part of the bead.

I'm sorry for your loss, he was beautiful.


----------



## Clare2018 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I’ve found someone who will mount his hair into a necklace. They say they only need a pea sized amount. I’m so grateful to those who responded, I didn’t know it was an option but I’m so glad it is and i can have a memory of him near me at all times in the future, thank you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry, you have lost your beautiful boy in such a traumatic way. May the happy memories you hold in your heart help you at this very sad time.


----------



## Clare2018 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you. It’s still really tough but I appreciate you taking a moment to acknowledge that.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. From experience I know it can be more difficult when they are young and go so fast. Bless you all. x


----------

